# Canadian X-Trail 2005 Issues (Rust)



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Well it started out last nigth.. on my way home. Doing 100km or so on the Trans-Canada...I heard a noise and pulled over. To my suprise my side bar was hanging down.. this is the side bar on the Extreme Model and not a step bar. I took out my tool kit at started to release the other side of teh two screws and the bar fell off! I was not impressed thinking what would have happened if the bar fell off while driving on the highway.... many corssed my mind and I was not thrilled....

Ok this morning I go to my Nissan dealer and walk in with the bar... everyone is looking at me at the counter. Needless to say... up it went in the garage and the other one was remeoved as a safety concern as well... it was also very loose. They are investigating this with Nissan as we speak but it is covered by the warranty..

*If I were you and you have the side bar and/or step for the safety of yourself and others check that it is not loose!!!! It seams that the Nissan screw/bolt combination does not hold this properly and the piece gets loose and the rubber insert breaks apart.*

On another note, well I had a leak in my front tire that they plugged up from a nail... not a problem, I also have my leather seats that are coming apart at the seams that they are fixing under warranty... but here is the better one for all of you...

I was told that Nissan is aware of a manufacturing issue on the left hand Driver side, rear fender of the 2005 / 2006 X-Trails and is looking at this problem. I noticed as I was waxing my X-Trail this past weekend surface rust on the wheel well... and yes it is rust not rust proofing!!! The paint is starting to bubble. It is coverered under the warranty as well. Go and check if you have this on your X-Trail... again it is the Canadian Model from what I was told.

So that is my day...am I still happy with the X-Trail... YES.... stuff like this happens... with all makes of vehicles.. it is frustrating as I take great care in my X-Trail but at lease Nissan is looking after it.

Stephen


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, looks like a bad week for many X-T.


----------



## ejm (Nov 14, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> I was told that Nissan is aware of a manufacturing issue on the left hand Driver side, rear fender of the 2005 / 2006 X-Trails and is looking at this problem. I noticed as I was waxing my X-Trail this past weekend surface rust on the wheel well... and yes it is rust not rust proofing!!! The paint is starting to bubble. It is coverered under the warranty as well. Go and check if you have this on your X-Trail... again it is the Canadian Model from what I was told.
> 
> Stephen


Hi 

I bought my X-Trail in June 2004 and have 28k kms. on it. In March I too noticed a small area of bubbled paint over the driver side rear wheel. The local Nissan service manager sent me to the body shop that does thier warranty work and they said they would grind out the rust and repaint. Since I could not give up my truck at that time we decided to wait till mid May. Two week ago I took it in for repair and the body shop said that the local Nissan dealer had advised them that now the repair would involve cutting out the rusted area and welding in a new piece of metal and then finishing the area. I checked with Guelph Nissan and they said that this is the way this repair would be done, and that there was no service bulletin, covering this, that I could read. My X-Trail is being repaired this week.
Untill I read Stephen's post I thought that my problem was an isolated case but now realize that it may be wide spread.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Exactly*

It is not an islolated issue at all. What you described is what they told me as well, but before they are proceeding they are waiting for final word from Nissan Canada. This problem of rust was in the manufacturing process in Japan and they will not just grind but repair as you mentioned above. They told me what exactly happened to cause the rust but I do not remember the whole details of it. Either way it will be fixed.


Stephen


----------



## IanR (Sep 30, 2005)

ejm said:


> I checked with Guelph Nissan and they said that this is the way this repair would be done, and that there was no service bulletin, covering this, that I could read. My X-Trail is being repaired this week.


What shop in town is your X-Trail at? Mine is in at Golden Triangle right now getting repaired after a parking lot incident that happened Thursday before the long weekend. It needs both doors on the driver's side, a small amount of work on the bottom of the rear fender and some work on the rocker panel and pillar behind the doors.

Ian


----------



## ejm (Nov 14, 2004)

IanR said:


> What shop in town is your X-Trail at? Mine is in at Golden Triangle right now getting repaired after a parking lot incident that happened Thursday before the long weekend. It needs both doors on the driver's side, a small amount of work on the bottom of the rear fender and some work on the rocker panel and pillar behind the doors.
> 
> Ian


Hi 
Mine's at the same shop as yours Ian.


----------



## ejm (Nov 14, 2004)

IanR said:


> What shop in town is your X-Trail at? Mine is in at Golden Triangle right now getting repaired after a parking lot incident that happened Thursday before the long weekend. It needs both doors on the driver's side, a small amount of work on the bottom of the rear fender and some work on the rocker panel and pillar behind the doors.
> 
> Ian


What colour is your X-Trail Ian?


----------



## IanR (Sep 30, 2005)

ejm said:


> What colour is your X-Trail Ian?


It is Silver, same as yours. Maybe they'll mix them up and I'll get an AWD version back


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I found a rust bubble on mine last fall. I believe I posted a note on this. Its on the same fender. I also have noticed my bars are loose on top as well. I must check on those.

Greg


SCHESBH said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Well it started out last nigth.. on my way home. Doing 100km or so on the Trans-Canada...I heard a noise and pulled over. To my suprise my side bar was hanging down.. this is the side bar on the Extreme Model and not a step bar. I took out my tool kit at started to release the other side of teh two screws and the bar fell off! I was not impressed thinking what would have happened if the bar fell off while driving on the highway.... many corssed my mind and I was not thrilled....
> 
> ...


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

I have an 05 SE. I haven't noticed any bubbling yet on the rear left fender. I'm wondering if the dealer put something on to prevent it. On both my rear fenders, just at the begining of them below the rear passenger door, there is a clear film applied. It's not noticeable unless I'm cleaning the vehicle. Does anyone else have the film?


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Doh, 

Sorry, film is on the rear bottom corner of the rear doors.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Like LAMIN-X*



evjm said:


> I have an 05 SE. I haven't noticed any bubbling yet on the rear left fender. I'm wondering if the dealer put something on to prevent it. On both my rear fenders, just at the begining of them below the rear passenger door, there is a clear film applied. It's not noticeable unless I'm cleaning the vehicle. Does anyone else have the film?


It's a "protective" film, like the LAMIN-X product.

As far as I know, it's on all X-Ts (in Canada).

It's also on other parts of your X-T....look closely and you'll find it.

Enjoy the search.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

My X-T has that plastic on the rear doors too. Too bad they did not put a larger patch of that film on the doors (more towards the middle of the door). The bottoms of my rear doors are sandblasted pretty good now. But, our roads are the worst for salt and sand application during the winter months.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Service Follow Up*

OK..

I finally had service on everything I mentioned in a previous post .. all except the rust whihc my dealer is not going to do until the directions are sent from Nissan on the proper repair of this issue. Some Dealers have gone ahead with it, mine will not .. as they want to get this fixed properly.

As for my side rails... NISSAN refused any repair or compensation on this. Gee what a surprise! I will be calling NISSAN CANADA concerning this. If these rails had fallen off while I was driving and damaged my car, injured me or anyone else besides or behind me.. what then...? The best possible solution for this is to repair/fix the issue instead of waiting for being liable for a defective product? Am I missing something here ? Would they rather have injuries or damage caused by a Nissan Product?

In any case since my friend owns the dealership he covered the almost 4 hours of work needed to instal them so that they will noy have a chance to fall off again.

They sewed my leather seats back that was coming apart at the seam.. looks great... they fixed my brake light from the handbrake that was not working ... and as a warning to others....do not leave papers near the brake handle area.... one of my business cards fell between the handle and the sensor for the light... they removed the card and it works fine... sigh..

Flat tire small hole fixed...brakes pads still good ay Rear 30% Front 40% at 33k.... and finally my unpainted Signal Lights from Leng at http://www.maxdax.com are being painted Sunlit Sand as we speak....

Overall a total of a whopping $83.30 Canadian... for everything.. I can't complain... I Still love the X-Trail...

As for NISSAN Canada and the rails.. I am not finished yet..I am going to call them after 11:30am (they are closed until then today for some reason) and make a complaint.. .. and will let you know the outcome...


Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*NISSAN CANADA*

OK.. well typical brush off... this is the 1-800-387-0122 Candian Number. ..

In an nutshell... it's now documented and nothing further at the moment can be done re the sills. Should a recall be made they will notify those that have purchased it.

I can only stress the importance to anyone that has the side sills to have them checked regularly as a safety precausion to you and those around you.

You would think that NISSAN Canada would address this issue, but they quote "It's covered only by a 12 month warranty" is rediculous given the nature of this issue. Sills should not fall off!

Stephen


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Xtrailguy said:


> My X-T has that plastic on the rear doors too. Too bad they did not put a larger patch of that film on the doors (more towards the middle of the door). The bottoms of my rear doors are sandblasted pretty good now. But, our roads are the worst for salt and sand application during the winter months.


I got this film replaced on mine, chips were starting as I live on gravel roads. I got a piece twice the size installed, problem solved $30.


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

Well, I was driving home last night and I hit my first problem with the Xty. I stopped at a stop sign. When I went to press the gas to accelerate, the truck shuddered. I got down the road a bit more and it stalled out. The truck would then start, but cut out after 5 seconds. The truck was then towed to the dealer.
I just received a call from the dealer that the problem is the air flow meter. I thought that was kind of odd. He went on to explain the reason why the meter is done is the K&N FIlter that I have. What a shock!!!!! I did my research before I installed the K&N and not once did I see a problem related to the air flow meter. The dealer mentioned that there was a Nissan bulletin out on this. The meter will be covered under warranty work this one time.
Has anybody else experienced this with a K&N filter? Has anybody had an air flow meter problem?
I was thinking about putting in a CAI. Would this be a potential problem with a CAI?
Let me know your thoughts. Thanks.
Rookie


----------



## ryanpuge (Jun 23, 2006)

hi everyone,newbie here..from toronto here just wanna know where can i get a dash kit for my 2006 xtrail...i change my deck but then the kit that i bought is not the right 1, he guy from walmart gave me a crappy 1...tnx alot...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

XtrailRookie said:


> Well, I was driving home last night and I hit my first problem with the Xty. I stopped at a stop sign. When I went to press the gas to accelerate, the truck shuddered. I got down the road a bit more and it stalled out. The truck would then start, but cut out after 5 seconds. The truck was then towed to the dealer.
> I just received a call from the dealer that the problem is the air flow meter. I thought that was kind of odd. He went on to explain the reason why the meter is done is the K&N FIlter that I have. What a shock!!!!! I did my research before I installed the K&N and not once did I see a problem related to the air flow meter. The dealer mentioned that there was a Nissan bulletin out on this. The meter will be covered under warranty work this one time.
> Has anybody else experienced this with a K&N filter? Has anybody had an air flow meter problem?
> I was thinking about putting in a CAI. Would this be a potential problem with a CAI?
> ...


Did you reset your ECU when you installed the K&N?

I don't believe that the K&N would cause any harm to the air flow meter at all, unless there was too much oil in the filter which covered the MAF sensor and caused the problem.

Would be interested to see the Nissan bulletin your dealer mentioned, cause I have never heard Nissan issue one relating to the K&N.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

The x-trail wheel wells have a layer of soundproofing mastic on them. Part of the mastic sheet in my front driver side wheel well has a small opening - like it hadn't been pressed on properly during assembly and I think water must get into this. If so, and it doesn't drain off properly it'll probably collect and rust out - worse still, what with all the salt you have up there in winter.

Worth a check now and then. I'm hoping to press mine back in place with a hot air gun.


----------



## Pianoman (Jul 14, 2005)

*Rust*

Stephen,

Just noticed rust on the driver side rear fender of my 2005 X-Trail, same bubbling as you experienced on your X-Trail. How did you make out with your repair? Did Nissan take care of you? What did they do? Any advise on how I should approach my Dealer?

Your assistance will be appreciated.

Regards,

Hubert





SCHESBH said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Well it started out last nigth.. on my way home. Doing 100km or so on the Trans-Canada...I heard a noise and pulled over. To my suprise my side bar was hanging down.. this is the side bar on the Extreme Model and not a step bar. I took out my tool kit at started to release the other side of teh two screws and the bar fell off! I was not impressed thinking what would have happened if the bar fell off while driving on the highway.... many corssed my mind and I was not thrilled....
> 
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Repair*

Metro Nissan was excellent in the handling of this repair. At first when I brought it to their attention they hand known of this defect that was due to human error in their plant in Japan. They showed me photos of what happens. They told me to wait until they had official Nissan repair instructions before they would proceed, this was about three months. I received the call, brought it in, they gave me a Versa for a week since this is how long it would take. When I received my x-Trail back it was great.. looks fine. It is a major repair, but Metro Nissan in Lasalle was extremely professional about everything from the start.

Stephen


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks Stephen,

I have the bubbling on my passenger side rear fender. I'll have to take it in.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Bubble*

Now that Nissan has the official repair procedure which all dealers have in Canada this should be done before it spreads. Mine started as one bubble and grew to several. I apologize to everyone for not being around but I have been lurking when I can. Life is busy these days.

Stephen


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for bringing this to everyones attention. I will have to take a look at our 2006 SE to see if there is anything on it. Bought in late last year.
I'm sorry but what is this side bar you talk about that fell off? I don't understand what it is and where it is.

Thanks


----------



## Pianoman (Jul 14, 2005)

*Rust*

Stephen,

Thanks for the quick response, did you happen to take any pictures of the rust on your vehicle? If so would appreciate seeing to compare to mine.

Regards,

Hubert





SCHESBH said:


> Metro Nissan was excellent in the handling of this repair. At first when I brought it to their attention they hand known of this defect that was due to human error in their plant in Japan. They showed me photos of what happens. They told me to wait until they had official Nissan repair instructions before they would proceed, this was about three months. I received the call, brought it in, they gave me a Versa for a week since this is how long it would take. When I received my x-Trail back it was great.. looks fine. It is a major repair, but Metro Nissan in Lasalle was extremely professional about everything from the start.
> 
> Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Rust and BAr*

The Rust issue only applies to the 2005 X-Trail as far as I know, but check anyways. As for the side bar. They are not steps and I had no need for them. It is a stainless steel bar that runs under the door panels on the outside of the X-Trail. It is a decorative piece but also protects the bottom from rocks. It is an extra accessory to purchase. If you do not have it, need not worry.

Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Nissan Dealer Image*

Hubert,

This image was give to me by my dealer. While I did take pictures of my vehicle rust, it was with the dealers camera and I do not have them. This image was given to me by them before I knew of the problem, they wanted to inform me to look for it. Hope this helps.












Stephen






Pianoman said:


> Stephen,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response, did you happen to take any pictures of the rust on your vehicle? If so would appreciate seeing to compare to mine.
> 
> ...


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

thanks for both the info on the bar and the pics about the rust. I'll still check it out JIC.


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

I'll take some pics of mine, it's not nearly that bad. I had it to the dealer yesterday, and for the first time they were decent! They're going to repair it under warranty. I thought I'd have to fight with them.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Under Warranty*

Remember this is a known Nissan Defect for the Canadian 2005 X-Trails. The story I received from my dealer was that a worker in Japan did not apply the proper coatings to that specific area of the X-Trail while on the line. This is a Warranty Item and they have to honor it without question. As I stated earlier my Nissan Dealer (Metro Nissan - Lasalle, Quebec) informed me about it months before the actually called me to make the repairs. They were waiting for the proper procedure to follow from Nissan Canada. They handled the situation very professionally through the whole procedure. 

Stephen


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

SCHESBH said:


> Remember this is a known Nissan Defect for the Canadian 2005 X-Trails. The story I received from my dealer was that a worker in Japan did not apply the proper coatings to that specific area of the X-Trail while on the line. This is a Warranty Item and they have to honor it without question. As I stated earlier my Nissan Dealer (Metro Nissan - Lasalle, Quebec) informed me about it months before the actually called me to make the repairs. They were waiting for the proper procedure to follow from Nissan Canada. They handled the situation very professionally through the whole procedure.
> 
> Stephen


Do you know what the coating is? The Dealership knew nothing of any service bulletins or otherwise, they said it was their first. I want to make sure they repair it correctly since it isn't being done at the dealership.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Nissan Canada is aware of it!*

First why is it not being done at the dealership? tell them to call Rene at Metro Nissan in Lasalle, he is head of Service. According to him Nissan is fully aware of the problem and that they have repaired several. Not all 2005 Canadian X-Trails had this problem, only certain ones. Metro Nissan was fully aware of the problem when I first mentioned it to them and they took care of it extremely well. If your dealer does not want to do so under warranty... find another dealer!

Stephen





evjm said:


> Do you know what the coating is? The Dealership knew nothing of any service bulletins or otherwise, they said it was their first. I want to make sure they repair it correctly since it isn't being done at the dealership.


----------



## Pianoman (Jul 14, 2005)

*Rust*

Stephen,

You could teach Nissan Canada a thing or two about customer service. Your thoughts and suggestions are invaluable, thanks again for your help. 

Regard,

Hubert




SCHESBH said:


> Hubert,
> 
> This image was give to me by my dealer. While I did take pictures of my vehicle rust, it was with the dealers camera and I do not have them. This image was given to me by them before I knew of the problem, they wanted to inform me to look for it. Hope this helps.
> 
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Dealerships*

Hubert,

Metro Nissan was purchased by a friend of mine that I have know for over 25 years. He worked for his father who owned the Budget franchise here in Quebec. When he took over this dealership he changed how it operates and how one deals with customers. While I know him personally, I have never taken advantage of this. Yes, everyone who works at Metro Nissan knows that I am his friend but I have never asked to be treated differently, never push in, demand anything, it is not my style. BUT and let me clarify this, when I have a problem or see a customer not being treated properly, I do let my friend know. To him customer support and service has always been his priority.

When he worked for his father, I happen to see two car jockeys racing and dodging cars from Downtown Montreal to the Airport late one night. I followed at a safe distance and had a feeling that they worked for a rental company given the license plate numbers. When they exited at Dorval (Trudeau) Airport, I hoped that they did not work for Budget. Well they turned in at Budget and I shook my head. This was at 10:30pm. I called my friend, told him what happened, gave him the plate numbers. The next day his father called me to thank me. They were both fired. One was a friends son of his...but it did not make a difference. 

I also was there at Budget on another occasion when he told his counter person to smile at all times. He believed so much in customer service and he instilled this on his son and it shows at Metro Nissan.

Do I believe in customer service and how important it is. Yes I do. I work in and Advertising Agency and customer response is extremely important. When I shop, while price is important, customer service is worth more to me. I will always send a letter/email for exceptional customer service as well bad customer service, because this feedback does make a difference to most companies.

Car Manufacturers do not care for most part, it's their Dealers that make the difference along with the quality of the product. I must say Nissan, Toyota, Honda for most part have exceptional dealers and products. The three North American manufacturers have lousy products and dealers and why their numbers are dropping.

I have dealt with Nissan Canada directly as well they do monitor this forum as they have on several occasions confirmed this to me on the phone. for most part they have been extremely positive. I only had one issue that bothered me and it is somewhere in this forum.. about my side bar falling off, they could not care that this could have been a potential hazard, damage, lawsuit etc, given the circumstances involved. I brought it to their attention yet they could not care. BUT Metro Nissan did and they took 4-5 hours at their own expense and time to make sure that the bars were re-installed and would not fall off again. Metro Nissan informed me that Nissan Canada would not cover the costs involved. Just imagine if these bars came off while I was on the highway (which I was) and hit a car behind , etc.... I could not imagine.. and Nissan should have stepped up on this issue and covered it. 

Metro Nissan and Rene (Manager of Service) deserve the credit for this and how they handled it. They knew what could have happened and corrected the situation at their time and cost.

On another note their is a defect in the Sunroof deflector as well.. again Metro Nissan corrected this at no charge, not Nissan Canada. There is a strip (Seal) that is placed between the deflector and the X-Trail to keep moisture out, this is held by two small cable ties that cannot handle extreme temperature changes. Instead of using Silicone ties, they use plastic. On two occasion (and I am sure it will happen this year again) during winter the ties snap and the piece starts to fly off while driving. I open the sunroof and catch it before the second tie breaks. There is no spare parts to order from Nissan Canada and they did not cover this. Metro Nissan Ordered me a new Deflector kit and reinstalled it for me again at their cost.

Need I say more, I have dealt with other Nissan Dealers over the years being closer to my home and I was not impressed and why I continue to go back to Metro Nissan. Not out of my friendship but how I see others treated while I am at the dealership and how I am treated as well. 

Stephen


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

The dealership doesn't do any body work. It is owned by LLoyd MacDonald. He owns the Nissan dealership, Toyota, and I think Kia, as well as 2 or 3 used lots. One of his used lots has a body shop who does the work for all of his dealerships. 

I may end up going elsewhere, still undecided. The problem is though, the next nearest is Halifax, which is about a 5 hour drive. We were planning on going up a weekend in March so maybe that's when we'll do it.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Remember this is a known Nissan Defect for the Canadian 2005 X-Trails. The story I received from my dealer was that a worker in Japan did not apply the proper coatings to that specific area of the X-Trail while on the line. This is a Warranty Item and they have to honor it without question. As I stated earlier my Nissan Dealer (Metro Nissan - Lasalle, Quebec) informed me about it months before the actually called me to make the repairs. They were waiting for the proper procedure to follow from Nissan Canada. They handled the situation very professionally through the whole procedure.
> 
> Stephen



I had emailed Metro Nissan last November after talking with you and asked about the rust issue. Here is the response I received:

_There is no recall on this issue, vehicule should be inspected by your local Nissan dealer, he should be able to determine what repairs should be done.
Rene Fournier
Service manager_

Shall I assume the recall is out now? If so would you happen to have the TSB for this?

Greg


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Recall ?*

If this was a recall a notice would have been sent out. BUT as I was told it affected only some of the production line of the Canadian X-Trail 2005 Editions. It is a known issue and yes Nissan Canada is aware of it but many people are not effected by it. They obviously caught the plant error on time and only a small percentage of X-Trails had this problem. Yes a Dealer should take care of it, but only if they are informed (As Metro Nissan). They should also not blow you off since it is a known issue.

Stephen


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

My Nissan dealer knew nothing about it. But they are fixing it under the 3 year corrosion warranty. They should do the same for you. I"m going to call the dealership in LaSalle though to see if there is a specific way to fix it.


----------



## Pianoman (Jul 14, 2005)

*Rust*



evjm said:


> Thanks Stephen,
> 
> I have the bubbling on my passenger side rear fender. I'll have to take it in.


What did they say when you took it in? Was the issue the same as that shown in the picture provided by Stephen? It would appear most individuals have had issues with the driver's side (the writer included), however, it looks like it also applies to other side. Any info you can share will help the rest of us deal with the upcoming rust that will inevitably affect the passenger side of our vehicles. 

Regards,


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Pianoman said:


> What did they say when you took it in? Was the issue the same as that shown in the picture provided by Stephen? It would appear most individuals have had issues with the driver's side (the writer included), however, it looks like it also applies to other side. Any info you can share will help the rest of us deal with the upcoming rust that will inevitably affect the passenger side of our vehicles.
> 
> Regards,


I don't mean to hijack this thread but there's something you can do to prevent further rust formation once Nissan has done the repairs:

Get a bottle of a rust converter called Fertan. It's expensive, but the most dependable rust remover/converter out there right now.

Spray or brush it on the entire circumference of the wheel well lip FROM THE INSIDE of the car. You'd need to remove the inner trim panels (carefully!) but it'll be well worth the peace of mind. Follow the instructions. 

Once the Fertan has been allowed to do its job, spray or brush on a water displacement coating something like WaxOyl which'll give it further protection. (A can spray product like Fish-oil will also do but it smells a bit.)

Panel and paint shops don't really bother to treat the metal after it's been spot-welded or replaced and if left alone the corrosion will appear again.


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Pianoman said:


> What did they say when you took it in? Was the issue the same as that shown in the picture provided by Stephen? It would appear most individuals have had issues with the driver's side (the writer included), however, it looks like it also applies to other side. Any info you can share will help the rest of us deal with the upcoming rust that will inevitably affect the passenger side of our vehicles.
> 
> Regards,



The dealer looked at it and said it would be covered under the 3 year corrosion warranty. They didn't know anything about the bulletin that Nissan put out about it, but I called the dealer in Halifax and they were aware of it and had read the bulletin/memo. 

The dealership here in Sydney is infamous for poor service and I"m experiencing it now. They said it would only take 2 days to fix. I took it in Monday at 09:00, I called on Wednesday AM and they said it won't be done until Friday afternoon. Of course I have a loaner 2007 Sentra, but I miss my X!!

The corrosion I had wasn't nearly as bad as pictured above. I took pictures but you can't really see the bubbling on them. It was only on the passenger side. Five different spots along the fender had bubbling. The bubbles were only about 3-4mm in diameter and clustered in groups of 3 or 4. I had none on the driver's side but I'll be keeping a very close eye on it.

Once this is finished I'm definetly getting the X undercoated and either Rust-proofed or Krown rust control. I want it to last so I'll fork out the money to have someone do it. This is my first Nissan and I hope this isn't a sign of things to come. I didn't have any problems with either of my VW's.


----------



## Pianoman (Jul 14, 2005)

*Rust*

EVJM,

Thanks for the response. The dealer fixed mine a few weeks ago, it took 10 days. The rust on my 2005 was as bad as the picture above. The good news is.......I can't really tell the repair was done, the bad news is......when will the next rust hole appear (passenger side rear fender and/or the rear hatch). I'm not happy with Nissan but on the other hand if I try to trade it in, the best I can do is $14,000 to 15,000 after 2 1/2 years of use. I've decided to keep it until it turns into one big rust bucket!

Regards,




evjm said:


> The dealer looked at it and said it would be covered under the 3 year corrosion warranty. They didn't know anything about the bulletin that Nissan put out about it, but I called the dealer in Halifax and they were aware of it and had read the bulletin/memo.
> 
> The dealership here in Sydney is infamous for poor service and I"m experiencing it now. They said it would only take 2 days to fix. I took it in Monday at 09:00, I called on Wednesday AM and they said it won't be done until Friday afternoon. Of course I have a loaner 2007 Sentra, but I miss my X!!
> 
> ...


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

*Rust and the Xtrail*

Hi guys,

I just got an xtrail, brand new, and was wondering were rust develops, over time. So I can keep an eye open. It has been rustproofed from the dealer, mind u.

Honda civic's for example, typically over time, rust by the rear wheel wells.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

If it was done from the dealer, they probably will check it every year and put some more where needed. I wouldn't worry about it, just make sure to have them check. I also added the undercoating from the dealer.


----------



## Waxen (Mar 30, 2007)

vickenp - You have noted the number #2362 for your Bonavista. Where did you get that from? I recently bought a Bonavista and would like to find this number.
thanks


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes its a yearly trip to the dealer for the rust proofing - I was wondering if there are some 'weak spots' which typically devolop rust quicker than others.

Waxen each bonavista has its unique #. Inside the vehicle, right by the rear view mirror, is the unique #.

To answer your question, we purchased in ile perriot nissan, just outside of montreal canada.


----------



## Cottage Life (Dec 5, 2005)

Watch the back hatch. Mine is in getting repaired today. As I posted a week ago, the x-trail has a service bulletin regarding the hatch at the handle. the chrome trim rubs the paint, allowing rust too form.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Cottage Life, is your dealer covering the repair? I noticed some "staining" around my licence plate the last time I washed the XT. I guess it is doing the same thing under the plastic.


----------



## vanabb (Apr 7, 2007)

Has anyone experienced rust issues with 2006 Bonavistas, at all? I didn't elect the rust-proofing from the dealer, thought it was unnecessary...


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

To me, is too early to say. Mine is just 1 month old but will look around b/c it's a 2006 and I suppose it has been sitting outside through the winter. BTW does anyone knows where the Nissan Service Bulletin is as cottage_life mentioned?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Dealer*

Well my dealer heard nothing of a recall or notice on this after I called him yesterday. Does anyone have the service or bulletin number on this as well... as everyone asks me... ANY PHOTOS!!! LOL

Stephen


----------



## Cottage Life (Dec 5, 2005)

Xtrailguy said:


> Cottage Life, is your dealer covering the repair? I noticed some "staining" around my licence plate the last time I washed the XT. I guess it is doing the same thing under the plastic.


Yeah thats the area, actually I found a rust stain on the chrome handle on the hatch, they took off the trim and found 2 rust bubbles forming. Nissan is covering the repair as it is a design flaw the xtrail and the Pathfinder is encountering. As I said they are aware of the issue.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Cottage Life. I might take the plastic off this weekend for a closer look. I will post pics of my findings.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Xtrailguy said:


> Thanks for the reply Cottage Life. I might take the plastic off this weekend for a closer look. I will post pics of my findings.


I cleaned the XT this weekend and inspected the rear hatch. Sure enough, all around the licence plate area is showing pretty bad staining from rust.
I never had a chance to take the plastic off to inspect, but I plan to do so shortly.
No trouble to "feel" the staining if you rub your fingers accross the paint. The paint is slippery until you reach the rust stain, then it is like touching paint that was sanded.

Hopefully I can salvage the paint in this area with a bit of buffing and good wax. If not, off to the dealer I go.

I just hate messing with original paint. Once you repaint a vehicle, it is never the same.

I will probably have it resprayed if it looks bad under the plastic and Nissan will cover the cost.


----------



## Cottage Life (Dec 5, 2005)

Xtrailguy said:


> I cleaned the XT this weekend and inspected the rear hatch. Sure enough, all around the licence plate area is showing pretty bad staining from rust.
> I never had a chance to take the plastic off to inspect, but I plan to do so shortly.
> No trouble to "feel" the staining if you rub your fingers accross the paint. The paint is slippery until you reach the rust stain, then it is like touching paint that was sanded.
> 
> ...



Hey, Mine is now repaired and the put a strip if the 3M tape over top of the area as well too stop any future paint wear. As well, they inserted a piece of trim in the crack between the chrome trim and the hatch.


----------



## kwojciech (Apr 21, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I did have rust issues on my 2005 X-Trail after less than a year and a half. The first spots I noticed were on the hatch door near the Nissan emblem and near the locking mechanism. At the same time on the rear driver side fender I noticed rust bubble that were slowly forming. I pretty much got in an argument with my dealer as he claimed they were stone chips and he said that road hazards are not covered by the warranty. I had to see another dealer who knew that my problem wasn't caused by stone chips in order to get everthing repaired and since then no rust eruptions occured.


Kaven


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

HI guys my 2005 le goes under the knife on may 14 for the rear wheel well rust repair
Same repair cut out the old metal and instal the new.
Since I do not have extended warranty I have to spring for a rental vehicle.
Probably $100.00 not impressed.
Any one else have to pay for a rental?
Regards Jim


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*No way!*

Sorry but this is a known Nissan Issue they should cover your rental or give you a loaner!

Stephen




damon said:


> HI guys my 2005 le goes under the knife on may 14 for the rear wheel well rust repair
> Same repair cut out the old metal and instal the new.
> Since I do not have extended warranty I have to spring for a rental vehicle.
> Probably $100.00 not impressed.
> ...


----------



## kwojciech (Apr 21, 2007)

Absolutely !!

I was offered a rental free of charge while my X-Trail was being repaired. Especially for warranty issues !

Kaven


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

I also got a loaner 07 Sentra. Being a warranty issue they are supposed to give you a loaner!


----------



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

Well after reading this thread I went and looked at my 2005 Xtrail and sure enought there were several rust bubbles forming under the paint right above the wheels in the wheel well....Both sides!!!!!
I've got a real winner here....First it was the starting issue that went on for over a year before that was fixed. Now this rust problem...???

Anyway I called the dealer and told them about it...took it in and they took pics...He said his seen a couple of these with the same problem. I asked the details of it being fixed and he said this is the first one they've seen with it on both sides, it will take 4-5 days to fix, he also said they don't provide loaner cars for stuff like this when the bumper to bumper warranty was up. I said I need a vehicle or I'm taking it elsewhere. He said he'd call me in a day or two with more details - 
so he called and said they replace the whole back quarter panel (looks like a huge job to me) and that they will give me a rental after all- no charge. Which is good because Nissan is on thin ice with me as it is.
Anyway its going in the end of the month.
I'm half thinking of getting rid of it after this....what else is coming down the pipe????
c


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

Just a confirmation here, but the rust issue seems to be only on 2005 models?


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I doubt it. Probably only a matter of age and the '06 models are just to new to be rusting...yet?

In fact, I bet it could be a Canada-only thing. Let's face it, our climate is unlike any other where X-Trails sold. In particular I'm talking about road salt.

I inspect our '05 during/after every wash and so far we're ok. This thread has me worried though.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

^^ ditto for me.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*2005 Only*

According to what I have been told it is ONLY a 2005 Issue. This is what my dealer informed me.

Stephen




vickenp said:


> Just a confirmation here, but the rust issue seems to be only on 2005 models?


----------



## Cottage Life (Dec 5, 2005)

Krown Rust control !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

While Rust control is great and I agree with it, havie it on mine ... this issue has nothing to do with after market applications. This was a Nissan Control problem in Manufacturing!




Cottage Life said:


> Krown Rust control !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cottage Life (Dec 5, 2005)

Actually my X'Y is getting a thorough once over, as it was vandalized and spray painted RED


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

My dealer also said it is only the 2005 models. Apparently they didn't spray something on the panels. It was caught at the plant before the 2006 were made. It may be true or they may just be trying to do some damage control to sell off the 2006 models :S


----------



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

Don't count on a rust control gimmick to help.
We had Perma guard Rust proofing done on the truck when we bought it. Its checked every year and doesn't seem to have done anything to help in this case.

I'll never buy it again I know that....I think now its another money making scam!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Rockford said:


> In fact, I bet it could be a Canada-only thing.


Looks like it for sure, as I have never seen any reports of rust on an exy anywhere else around the world where it is sold (especially not in Australia)


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Thorongil said:


> Well after reading this thread I went and looked at my 2005 Xtrail and sure enought there were several rust bubbles forming under the paint right above the wheels in the wheel well....Both sides!!!!!


Anybody got any pics of these rust bubbles? I live in an area where plastic could almost rust. I've yet to see any bubbles on my 05, which I find strange (not that I WANT to see them..lol). I do have the infamous rear hatch/licence plate rust happening though.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Looks like it for sure, as I have never seen any reports of rust on an exy anywhere else around the world where it is sold (especially not in Australia)


Ya, in Canada the '05 model was technically a brand new vehicle. I would usually steer clear of first-year models since I think it usually takes some time to get all the bugs out and notice (and fix) longer term issues that may arise. Like rust prone areas, for example.

Since the X-Trail was sold elsewhere for a few years prior to '05 I thought I was in the clear and so far I am...so far (fingers crossed).

It didn't occur to me that X-Trails weren't realy subjected to a "real" winter before being sold in Canada. In spite of coming with heated seats, mirrors and a block heater!

It may well be a case of them "not spraying something on the panels" but I'm thinking this may turn epidemic here in Canada and that Nissan just didn't account for our climate properly. Time will tell.


----------



## Cottage Life (Dec 5, 2005)

Is it ALL 2005's that are affected ? or did they catch the problem mid way through the production year ??
I work at the Toyota car plant, so I am familiar with the painting and vehicle processes involved in vehicle production.
I love my X-trail, but honestly, Nissan does not compare with Toyota quality !


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Cottage Life said:


> I work at the Toyota car plant...


Do you get a deal on new Toyotas?


----------



## Cottage Life (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah, we get pretty good discounts, but when you work around Toyotas all day, sometimes you want something different. But, this being said, I'M starting to wonder if buying the X-trail was a mistake ?? I hope it proves me wrong.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*June 11, 2207*

Yes... mark that day.. where Nissan sands and repaints the pain that is lifting from the rust repair that they did several months ago... sigh... Am I mad.. no... upset yes... hey at least they are taking good care of me and my X-Trail. Yes they are giving me a car... excellent service... I just hope that their paint shop can make sure the paint sticks this time! LOL...

I am also having some weird dash board light ups... yes my dash board this week has lit up like a Christmas tree... and I laugh... but they did remind me of the ..umm accessories that I have installed....and my sound system... .. extra lights... yada yada yada... my battery could be on it's last legs.... OK.. so I have several hundred watts in my X-Traila and I play loud.. yes I have kids and am running all the LCD's in my X-Trail.. yes I have more lights .. I should change everything to LED's! hehehe....

And yes I will finally change the back brakes! Fronts were done a few months ago... now the back....

Ok... Enough... I still love the X-Trail and would be happy to by another one... when they bring it back to Canada!


Stephen


----------



## ejm (Nov 14, 2004)

*More rust*



SCHESBH said:


> Yes... mark that day.. where Nissan sands and repaints the pain that is lifting from the rust repair that they did several months ago... sigh... Am I mad.. no... upset yes... hey at least they are taking good care of me and my X-Trail. Yes they are giving me a car... excellent service... I just hope that their paint shop can make sure the paint sticks this time! LOL...
> 
> 
> Stephen


I had my rust repair done in May 2006 (see post #3) and I too have a paint bubble in the exact same location as the first. It will be repaired when Guelph Nissan get a TSB covering this re-repair.
Unbelievable!!!


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*You have got to be kidding!*

This is a Nissan covered repair and they are responsible for it. When i called Metro Nissan (Serge Nadon) in Lasalle, Quebec.. he asked me to send him a digital image of the area. I took my Nikon, set to macro and did this for him. First let me say that when I noticed this on Saturday, I called an left Serge a message in his voice mail. He called me back at about 8:00am today. I sent him the image and received a call in the afternoon around 2:30pm. He apologized for taking so long as it was the holiday weekend and had one call after the other. he told me that they will take care of everything but they are so booked that it will take three weeks (June 11) to get my appointment if that was ok? OK.. It was perfect.. they are doing what a dealer should do, look after a customer, correcting a problem and keeping me happy. yes I could have complained about the time.. but why... this dealer is swamped...he explained everything to me, they will be correcting the problem, all done with positive attitude. 

Dealers have a lot to learn about customer retention, satisfaction and commitment. Nissan should do the same and so should your dealer. I would not take that from them, it's a known problem, which they fixed once, it's happening again, fix it, it's that simple. Word of mouth of dealer satisfaction is worth much more than a bad reputation. it does not cost them that much!

Stephen




ejm said:


> I had my rust repair done in May 2006 (see post #3) and I too have a paint bubble in the exact same location as the first. It will be repaired when Guelph Nissan get a TSB covering this re-repair.
> Unbelievable!!!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Steve,

Why not do it right from the first time???

How many times will you be prepared to go over there to have the same problem fixed over and over again because of poor quality workmanship, no matter if it is free or not or if the dealer is sweet in their dealings or not?

If I have a mechanic friend who will do sub-class service on my car, just because we're friends and I am expected to spend time going back to him to fix the same problem, I can tell ya that our friendship will remain outside of his mechanic shop, but he will never see my car again


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Nissan*

First off... most Nissan Dealerships in Canada have a very limited paint shop, they source it out. One cannot blame a dealer when it is not their fault. I know in the case of Metro that they used to use another paint shop, canned them because of their work and now use this one, a dealer next door (Volkswagen) that has given them great work. Believe me my dealership was not happy with this and I know that when they promise to take care of it, that it is not a line. Crap happens... yes it is a small inconvenience but what... I am dropping of my X-Trail, they are giving me a loaner and taking care of my problem... OK.. I loose maybe a 45 minutes to bring it to them, but I am having the oil changed, the back brakes done at the same time... not a problem with me. The dealer is looking after it and that is what counts.

Should it happen a third time, we shall see, hopefully it will not.


Stephen


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Most paint shop guys will tell you that once you tamper with a vehicles original paint, it will never be the same. Rust will appear again, unless it is a very professional job.
I guess it depends on the location too. In Canada our XTs are bombarded with salt during the winter drive.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I am just curious and depending on the amount of damage/rust to the rear guard, why they haven't replaced it and painted a new fresh guard? Wouldn't it be cheaper to do that rather than fixing the same damaged and rusted guard twice or 3 times?


----------



## distefv (Jul 26, 2005)

The rust spots have just shown up on my '05 Xtrail. There are about 5-6 spots scattered over the tail gate. 
Does anyone have the service bulletin on this ?

My dealer in Calgary is giving me the "road debris" story.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Some Dealers never learn....*

Tell them to call Nissan Canada.. if they don't want to find another dealer... unbelievable!

Stephen





distefv said:


> The rust spots have just shown up on my '05 Xtrail. There are about 5-6 spots scattered over the tail gate.
> Does anyone have the service bulletin on this ?
> 
> My dealer in Calgary is giving me the "road debris" story.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Road debris? On the tailgate??

Ya, that explains it. Must be from all those high speed commutes on gravel roads...in REVERSE! 

I would have effing lost it on them if they suggested that to me.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*The story I was told*

It is only a 2005 Canadian Model Issue. I am sure that I mentioned this before. The problem was noticed in manufacturing when an employee was found not completing the proper coating on one side of the X-Trail. Is this true, I am not sure. This is what my dealer informed me.

Stephen





Rockford said:


> I doubt it. Probably only a matter of age and the '06 models are just to new to be rusting...yet?
> 
> In fact, I bet it could be a Canada-only thing. Let's face it, our climate is unlike any other where X-Trails sold. In particular I'm talking about road salt.
> 
> I inspect our '05 during/after every wash and so far we're ok. This thread has me worried though.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I hope Nissan are NOT using the super old 1995 painting process for cars found to have problems with paint back then!!!

THIS some interesting reading and matches what that "employee (no more I hope)" has done.


----------



## Cottage Life (Dec 5, 2005)

SCHESBH said:


> It is only a 2005 Canadian Model Issue. I am sure that I mentioned this before. The problem was noticed in manufacturing when an employee was found not completing the proper coating on one side of the X-Trail. Is this true, I am not sure. This is what my dealer informed me.
> 
> Stephen


Theres only one problem with this theory, there is more than one employee building a process at a car plant , ie. day shift night shift and regular rotation to avoid repetitive stress syndrome. Remember I work in a car plant, so hopefully it wasn't an engineering miscalculation in the process affecting all vehicles. If it could indeed be traced to one employee, hopefully my 2005 was built on the opposite shift.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Cottage Life said:


> .................... hopefully my 2005 was built on the opposite shift.


Oh yes please, oh please, oh please... please... please... me too


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

Finally got my ride back May 14 to May 25
Looks good and Nissan pickup the rental cost
bonus they repainted the road rash on the rear front wheel wells 
So far so good love the ride had to drive a Maxima for the rental
Made me realize why I bought the X-trail
regards Jim


----------



## Enspyre (Nov 10, 2005)

*X-Trail Rust*

Hello, 
I am currently leasing a 2005 X-Trail SE - white
I love the car, and had comlete intention to purchase come lease-end however I am having a rust problem in both rear wheel wells. Its started as bubbling on one side and now on both. 

A friend of mine, who also has an X-trail had the same problem and had it *fixed* by nissan but that just led to a whole new series of problems. 

Since I started getting the rust I have checked any X-trail i have seen in a parking lot and I would say about 75% had rust IN THE SAME SPOTS. I dont want to take my car to Nissan because im afraid they are gonna make it worse (as they did with a friends). Im just curious if anyone else is having this problem and if so, is it fixable. 

Thanks 

Enspyre.


----------



## jimboylan (May 4, 2007)

I know my front wings wont rust 

Jim


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Enspyre said:


> Hello,
> I am currently leasing a 2005 X-Trail SE - white
> I love the car, and had comlete intention to purchase come lease-end however I am having a rust problem in both rear wheel wells. Its started as bubbling on one side and now on both.
> 
> ...


Hi there:

Just a little further down this page there is another thread about the rust issue on the '05 X-T.

Here's a link to it:

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/121452-canadian-x-trail-2005-issues-rust.html

There are 7 pages of posts - 92 in total that deal with the rust issue.

Have a look there and it might help with your question.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

You "had" to drive a Maxima? Not bad.
But it sounds like you might be saying that an X-Trail rides better than the Maxima. Did I read that right?
I mean I love the X-Trail and all but I can't imagine it handles the road with a level of aplomb that's anywhere near that of the Maxima (or even the Altima for that matter). 
I'm not knocking it but it is what it is: A small SUV.


----------



## alofano (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi Stephen, any update on the rust issue with your rear wells ? I have a 2006 and I see NO rust. Is this rust issue an exception or a rule ? Thanks Stephen.


----------



## Ooi (Feb 29, 2004)

Hey guys,

I have the same issue with my 2005 X-Trail LE, where rust appears on the left wheel well. I called my dealer (in Markham) and they said I need to bring it in on a weekday for the bodyshop to take pictures. Then they'll determine how they'll go about it. I'm below 60,000km but just over 36 months (over by 2 months), I'm not sure whether they'll argue about the corrosion warranty expiring. That aside, I was told that because I didn't get the Extended Warranty, my loaner wouldn't be covered. I'm kinda angry that I have to cough up the $ to rent a car because of a quality defect by Nissan. What do you guys think? Is it reasonable for them to charge me for the loaner?

Here's a picture of the rust:


----------



## Richmond (Apr 20, 2005)

I have a 2005 X-Trail XE that had the rust issue on the left wheel well. Back in June I brought my X-trail to the dealership to look at the rust and start the warranty process. The dealership told me that the repair would be covered under warranty but would not provide a free courtesy car. I thought this was unreasonable as the rust was the result of poor quality in the manurfacturing process. I called Nissan Canada directly and voiced my concerns and a day later they called back to inform me that Nissan Canada would cover half the cost of a rental, with the dealership picking up the other half. Therefore, I recommend that everyone with this rust warranty claim should call Nissan Canada and do the same. Push the fact that Nissan should stand behind their product and take care of its existing customers.
A word of warning on the repair. The body shop manager told me that he did not agree with the way Nissan Canada wanted the repair to be done. The repair included ordering a complete rear panel for the repair (panel from the back of the front door to the rear of the car and from the door sill to the roof) but only involved cutting out a small portion (about an inch wide) around the wheel well. He would have preferred to replace the whole panel. He voiced his concern to Nissan as the way the Nissan wanted the repair done would only fix the problem temporarily and the rust would come back anyway. He was told to do the work the way Nissan wanted as that is all that would be covered under warranty.
Has anyone had the rust issue come back after having the rust fixed the first time? If so, enough complaints to Nissan may result in some sort of goodwill warranty for this rust issue.


----------



## Ooi (Feb 29, 2004)

Thanks for the advice Richmond, I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one who feels that way. I'll have that number ready when I approach the dealership. Was it a long drawn out process or did they agree right the way to cover the cost?


----------



## Richmond (Apr 20, 2005)

The dealership told me upfront that I would not get a free courtesy car. After that conversation I called Nissan Canada myself and after one day Nissan called me back and informed me that Nissan and the dealership would share the cost of the courtesy car (rental through Avis). Other than the initial conversation with Nissan (10 minutes on the phone), it was not very difficult to get the courtesy car for free. Nissan even contacted the dealership and informed them of the arrangement.


----------



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

My dealer suggested initially that since I was over 60 k they wouldn't provide a car....I got a little upset and said this is a totally different warranty (Perforation) and that this Nissan experience wasn't all its chaulked up to be is it.....I said I know guys on this forum in Ont. and their dealers covered them with a loaner or rental and this is totally turning into a nighmare purchase.
They told me they had a rental for me when they booked the appointment.


----------



## Ooi (Feb 29, 2004)

Yea my car is near end of lease next year... this will determine whether I'll buy another Nissan.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I find it extremely strange that the rust problem is happening almost in the exact same spot on all xtrails and only those xtrails in Canada???

What seems to be the problem? Did Nissan Japan spray paint it differently than the rest of the world or used different type of panels?

It is really puzzling me, as I have never seen any other country complain about rust on their exy, except Canada.


----------



## Richmond (Apr 20, 2005)

Based on discussions with the dealership, the rust occurred because of improper application of seam sealer in the wheel well. They said there is a seam in the sheet metal in the wheel well and if it is not properly prepared prior to painting, water and salt will get in there and rust the area from the inside out. They claim this was a quality control problem in the factory.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

I guess that if there is a problem the Canadian climate will find it out.

It's a shame. Before they started using the name Nissan back in the eighties, Datsun had a terrible reputation for rust-buckets. I thought they'd put that behind them. They call Carlos Ghosn "le Costcutter", hope this isn't an area where he's cut costs because they'll regret it.


----------



## Izombie (Apr 20, 2005)

i have that problem too. i called the dealer and they will fix it and have me a rental car ready. ive bought the warranty too. but this would be my last nissan due to other problems i have. plus the im goin to my maintenace 3 now that would cost me $400 and change brake pads 4 pads for another $500 ended me 1000 total. damn honda doesnt charge this much....................going to honda enough with this nissan bullshit.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Richmond said:


> They claim this was a quality control problem in the factory.


And this quality control only failed to catch it for all xtrails coming to Canada?

In terms of climate, I doubt that is the case, as Russia has xtrails too and their climate is similar to yours, they don't get rust there, so why is it only Canada? This could well be related to a whole defective batch from Japan to Canada and Nissan is trying to hide that fact.


----------



## Cottage Life (Dec 5, 2005)

IM just curious, but how many of you have a manual transmission ? The reason I ask is that I had to have my X-trail ordered and it took me an extra 4-6 weeks because Nissan had no Manual SE X-trails. I have done a little research and it seems those with Manual transmissions don't have the rust problem around the wheel wells. Mine specially ordered from Japan, this may back up the whole Canada batch being screwed up and if they had to supply one special it may not have this defect.
Cross my fingers, I can only hope !!


----------



## Claude-XTRAIL (Aug 23, 2007)

For your information, I have a 2005 manual SE X-Trail and had rust problem. My X-trail is oil treated each year (not by Nissan) and had rust problem on the back door around the chrome plate. My dealer changes the plate and repaint the back on the warranty.

Aussietrail: It is not the climate that produces the rust; it's the calcium we put on roads to deal with the weather that accelerate the rust. I don't know if they used as much calcium in Russia. 

Cottage Life: do you have any problem with a smelling clutch in deep snow. If so, please tell me about it, I posted that subject yesterday.


----------



## Cottage Life (Dec 5, 2005)

Claude-XTRAIL said:


> For your information, I have a 2005 manual SE X-Trail and had rust problem. My X-trail is oil treated each year (not by Nissan) and had rust problem on the back door around the chrome plate. My dealer changes the plate and repaint the back on the warranty.
> 
> Aussietrail: It is not the climate that produces the rust; it's the calcium we put on roads to deal with the weather that accelerate the rust. I don't know if they used as much calcium in Russia.
> 
> Cottage Life: do you have any problem with a smelling clutch in deep snow. If so, please tell me about it, I posted that subject yesterday.



Claude, everybody had the rust on the hatch, (or will) as it is a problem with the xtrails and the Pathfinders. The rust IM talking about is around the wheel wells.
I haven't had any issues with the clutch, but I will be mindful of it for future.


----------



## Pianoman (Jul 14, 2005)

*Rust - manual transmission*



Cottage Life said:


> IM just curious, but how many of you have a manual transmission ? The reason I ask is that I had to have my X-trail ordered and it took me an extra 4-6 weeks because Nissan had no Manual SE X-trails. I have done a little research and it seems those with Manual transmissions don't have the rust problem around the wheel wells. Mine specially ordered from Japan, this may back up the whole Canada batch being screwed up and if they had to supply one special it may not have this defect.
> Cross my fingers, I can only hope !!


Sorry to disappoint you, I have a 2005 with a manual transmission and have had a laundry list of issues including serious rust over the driver side rear wheel well and engine failure caused by a butterfly nut finding its way into one of the cylinders. I'm now waiting for the other side to rust along with the rear door. Welcome to Nissan's version of Japanese quality and dependability!

Regards,


----------



## IanR (Sep 30, 2005)

I've got a 2005 SE FWD automatic and haven't seen any rust on the driver's wheel well and I've been keeping an eye out given all the other reports. 

I do however have the problem on the rear hatch with the rust stain appearing from under the finisher above the license plate. My finisher has arrived at the dealership so I just have to get the X in for service now. The service department claims (according to Nissan Canada) that the rust staining is coming from the bolts used to attach the finisher. I've also got one spot weld showing a tiny spot of surface rust on the bottom edge of the rear hatch. They're supposed to be touching that up at the same time.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Cottage Life said:


> IM just curious, but how many of you have a manual transmission ? The reason I ask is that I had to have my X-trail ordered and it took me an extra 4-6 weeks because Nissan had no Manual SE X-trails. *I have done a little research and it seems those with Manual transmissions don't have the rust problem around the wheel wells*. Mine specially ordered from Japan, this may back up the whole Canada batch being screwed up and if they had to supply one special it may not have this defect.
> Cross my fingers, I can only hope !!


I have the manual transmission and keep my fingers crossed no rust yet...
But then again I dare anyone to give me a LOGICAL explanation as to why an exy with a MT versus Auto would have rust around a whell well ??? all body shells are produced the same way and factory does not know where this body will be used later at assembly of the transmission...





IanR said:


> I've got a 2005 SE FWD automatic and haven't seen any rust on the driver's wheel well and I've been keeping an eye out given all the other reports.
> 
> I do however have the problem on the rear hatch with the rust *stain appearing from under the finisher* above the license plate. My finisher has arrived at the dealership so I just have to get the X in for service now. * The service department claims (according to Nissan Canada) that the rust staining is coming from the bolts used to attach the finisher*. I've also got one spot weld showing a tiny spot of surface rust on the bottom edge of the rear hatch. They're supposed to be touching that up at the same time.


I think for some cases of rust on the rear hatch I would believe this explanation since I have dismantled the license plate light housing and found the same thing... bolts were rusting away... I have cleaned it, changed some of the bolts to ss, sprayed it with anti rust compound and will be keeping an eye on it periodically.


----------



## Ooi (Feb 29, 2004)

Scheduled an appointment with my dealer, they refused to cover for the loaner vehicle. Called Nissan Canada, and they also refused. The person I was speaking to showed no concern for customer satisfaction, I'd at least feel better if they sounded like they care. It felt like I was talking to a robot who only knows how to follow procedures and don't know how to keep a customer. I got his name and employee # in case I need to follow up with this. The best part was he said he'll document my dissatisfaction when he didn't even ask me who I am.

It's good that Nissan Canada is covering the cost of fixing the rust problem (thats the absolute minimum they can do), but providing a loaner should be part of the fix because it takes a couple days to fix it, and I wouldn't have to even take it in if they made a car without these kind of quality problems in the first place.

But so far, I'm not happy with the way it's handled. I can't believe they are willing to lose a customer for the cost of 3 days loaner rental (about $60?). Any good business would turn a bad thing like this into an opportunity to show customers how much they care.


----------



## Richmond (Apr 20, 2005)

The work required to fix the fender rust issue will take more than a couple of days if they follow the Nissan repair instructions. Keep pushing for the free rental car.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Can somebody post a pic of the fender rust that is the problem (for reference)?


----------



## Ooi (Feb 29, 2004)

Thanks Richmond. Apparently my car's over 36 months but way under in mileage, and now they are deciding whether they will cover it with the corrosion warranty at all -.-; Told me they will talk to their manager...

Xtrailguy:

I did in the last page, or you can click here:
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/121452-canadian-x-trail-2005-issues-rust-7.html#post1193745


----------



## Richmond (Apr 20, 2005)

The cost of the warranty repair from the dealership's invoice (repair was covered under warranty and probably at cost not retail) was $1,200.


----------



## Ooi (Feb 29, 2004)

The rust came out while it was still under warranty... but at the time I didn't think it was a warranty item and that I have caused it. Then I read about it here that's why I took it to the dealer immediately. No way I'm paying $1200 for their quality defects... worse come worse, they can have their car back with the rust on lease end.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Xtrailguy said:


> Can somebody post a pic of the fender rust that is the problem (for reference)?


Please read the entire thread... pictures were posted already


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Ooi said:


> Thanks Richmond. Apparently my car's over 36 months but way under in mileage, and now they are deciding whether they will cover it with the corrosion warranty at all...


That would mean you took delivery of an 2005 X-Trail in Jul-Aug of 2004? I had no idea they we're even available that early. Yours must have been among the first sold in Canada.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Rockford said:


> That would mean you took delivery of an 2005 X-Trail in Jul-Aug of 2004? I had no idea they we're even available that early. Yours must have been among the first sold in Canada.


I took delivery of my X-trail September 04.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Rockford said:


> That would mean you took delivery of an 2005 X-Trail in Jul-Aug of 2004? I had no idea they we're even available that early. Yours must have been among the first sold in Canada.



I believe the Xtrail was available June 2004. I remember looking at them then.

Greg


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Just for fun ... here is one of the earliest postings on X-Trail ownership in Canada by DL500 on May 8, 2004:

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/88529-got-my-x-trail.html


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> Just for fun ... here is one of the earliest postings on X-Trail ownership in Canada by DL500 on May 8, 2004:
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/88529-got-my-x-trail.html


MAN - we've come a long way since those posts :thumbup:


----------



## Ooi (Feb 29, 2004)

Rockford said:


> That would mean you took delivery of an 2005 X-Trail in Jul-Aug of 2004? I had no idea they we're even available that early. Yours must have been among the first sold in Canada.


Yea mine was delivered to me at the end of June, I was one of the first ones in town to drive it, those were the days.


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

My car is a 2005 XE and I do not see any rust yet. What type of warranty are you all talking about? I have less than 1k remaining on the 60k warranty.

REAM1


----------



## Ooi (Feb 29, 2004)

This is the 3yrs/60k corrosion warranty


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

I've got rust on my driver's side rear wheel well now. I had the passenger side done last winter. I'm at 65k but the dealer said it shouldn't be a problem. Their handling was different this time though. Last time they just looked at it and took it in. This time they took pictures of the rust/odometer/sticker and sent them Nissan Canada for approval. They said it shouldn't be a problem.

A word of caution also. The service guy told me they have had some 2006's come in with the rust as well. I guess it's not just the 2005's!


----------



## kwojciech (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah had the same issue one year after I got my X-Trail 2005. managed to get it fixed... the issue came back again and that time I had another Nissan Dealer do the job and no problems since then


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Did the problem come back on the same side or the opposite? I hope it only hits each side once!!


----------



## bpeers (Dec 14, 2005)

*Tailgate Rust*

I know this issue has been completely discussed on this forum but wanted to add my experiences which are similar to those of others. If it hadn't been for this forum I probably wouldn't have even noticed the rust under all the dirt and salt crud.

My silver 2005 MT SE has now been through it's third winter and has 69K kilometres on the odometer. Small rust spots, one tiny bubble, and stains have appeared along the window sill of the tailgate and below the chrome "finisher" handle around license plate. No obvious rust elsewhere on the vehicle including wheel wells. 

The Dealer repaired and repainted tailgate under warranty without hesitation or cost. No loaner for the two days the car was in the shop, though I didn't ask or assume there would be. Body shop manager acknowledged that this was a well known problem not surprisingly most frequently seen on light-coloured vehicles (silver and beige) but not on pearl white, which has an extra coat of paint apparently. Dark-coloured vehicles may very well be rusting as well but it's just not as visible. His opinion was that the spots were caused by metal flakes sprayed up from rear brakes and stains caused by abrasion of handle against paint simply because of use. 

I want to hang on to my vehicle for many years so I'm glad the problem seems to have been dealt with; hope it lasts.


----------



## kwojciech (Apr 21, 2007)

Indeed I did have rust right under the chrome handle. When you opened the hatch there was small rust formation near the door catch. That was solved on the first repair. 

As for the bubbles... well I had that same issues on the driver's side. Never had any rust problems on the passenger side.

Now my 2005 Silver X-Trail looks like a charm


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I have noticed the small rust stains from the brakes. The reason I know that it's not serious is because they appear on the front fenders. If you scrub really hard they will come out. I have also found that Meguiers scratch X works well at getting rid of them. As for the rust on the tailgate, nothing yet but I'm keeping an eye on it.


----------



## distefv (Jul 26, 2005)

IS this what everyone is experiencing ? I also have a couple rust bubbles on the drivers side rear fender.

05 Xtrail rust


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

That'd be it. I don't have any on my tailgate though. How many KM's do you have?


----------



## distefv (Jul 26, 2005)

59K and change : ) ...so it will be covered.
Dealer sent pictures to Nissan Canada yesterday. I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

should be no problem, I'm at 65k and it's getting done next week under warranty


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

I too had the staining on the rear hatch around the licence plate, so I decided to investigate the cause this weekend. Sorry about the amount of pics, just wanted to let others see what it looks like in there.

I first removed the interior panel (just carefully pry/pop the fasteners)

















I notice no rust inside the hatch (thankfully)









Then I removed the outside plastic 'chrome' piece. 10mm nuts hold it in place. Notice the corrosion on the bolts. First source of staining.









Then I found the biggest cause of the staining. The pin/hinge in the handle was corroded really bad, to the point where the hatch handle was not returning properly when you open the hatch.

















Removed handle (two 10mm bolts removed from the inside)









Cleaned up the handle, lubricated it to make it free again, and gave the whole area a good dose of Rust-check under the chrome piece prior to reinstallation.

















Since my warranty is long gone, I wanted to clean this up before things got worse. As you can tell from the pics, my vehicle has a great deal of winter road grime on it. The road salt is really bad for corrosion!


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Interesting, but from what I gather this is a different problem. From what I can see in your pics the actual hatch has not started rusting. You're just getting stains from the components you mentioned that are rusting. That's certainly not desirable either but I think most of the complaints have been more serious in that the hatch (or fenders) are rusting not just stained.
It would be interesting to see someone with full-on rust do an expose' similar to yours.
Thankfully I'm still rust-free.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

The hatch itself has not rusted, thankfully. It is just stained due to the rusted hinge/bolts.

This post was to show the underlying problem causing rear hatch _staining_ (which a lot of people seem to have). A bit of preventive maintenance in this case could have reduced or eliminated this problem. If your hatch is not stained, and you live in an area where vehicles rust (i.e. road salt) I would recommend you (or a garage) pull it apart and give it a spray of rust inhibitor.

It was not hard to disassemble, took me all of 10 minutes. 

I have no bubbles of rust on any of the vehicles panels yet (knock on wood).
I'm keeping a close eye above the rear wheels especially.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Very good report Xtrailguy!
Nice pics!

I dismantled as well and saw similar as you did (perhaps not that bad) after cleaning it up I used heavy tacky grease to lube up the latch pin and spring.

I also noticed rusty screws on the license plate bulb covers, so I replaced those tiny screws with stainless ones.

This is definitely a source of the "Rear Hatch Rust Staining" problem. But as Rockford pointed out this is a different problem from the "rear hatch panel rusting".


----------



## OttawaX (Feb 2, 2005)

I had my hatch repaired and repainted last year due to the hatch rust. It needed to be painted twice for a proper match. 6 months later, the rear passenger quarter panel had to be replaced due to rust. 3 months later my handle assembly stop functioning and needed to be replaced due to rust.
Apart from the rust issues that have all been covered under warranty, still love my x-trail after 103k.


----------



## Cottage Life (Dec 5, 2005)

Well, I have been pretty lucky up until now, I had the rust behind the hatch plate repaired, but now my drivers side wheel well is begining to rust down by the wheel, where the metal is folded. It is bubbling. I work at the Toyota car plant and I am very aware of the paint processes on vehicles. It seems they may have not used the proper amount of PVC/Sealer in this area. 
I have my X-Trail Rust Proofed by Krown here in Canada (Probably the Best) but still, this rust issue makes me boil !! And judging from the bubbleing, it is not from rock debris kicked up from the road or tires.
I have add a few pictures to identify the area I am talking about.

http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk250/thubercheck/Picture668.jpg
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk250/thubercheck/Picture666.jpg
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk250/thubercheck/Picture667.jpg


----------



## distefv (Jul 26, 2005)

Photo below has moved to 
Xtrail rust



distefv said:


> IS this what everyone is experiencing ? I also have a couple rust bubbles on the drivers side rear fender.
> 
> 05 Xtrail rust


----------



## hillbillyjj (May 23, 2008)

Hi, 

I just bought a 2005 X-trail SE with 180,000km. When looking over the vehicle I noticed the bubble and interestingly enough the guy said it was a "rock chip and no big deal". 
The back hatch handle sticks a bit sometimes as well. Should have done more research before I purchased.


Has anyone had a dealer fix the rust ( mine has a couple of bubble like others that have posted) on the rear left rear wheel well as part of the rust or corrosion warranty while being well over there milage ?


thanks


----------



## caperdra (Jun 27, 2008)

*evgm*, I am going into the same dealership as yours next week about the rust problem, did everything come out satisfactory? I am scared because I do not like dealing with this dealership at all!


----------



## Super_Coo (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey guys I'm considering buying an 05' X-Trail from a Nissan dealership for what appears to be a great price (my father works there) but am concerned about this rust issue. I was told they cut out a part of both rear fenders and put in new parts to fix them up nicely... and of course at not charge to the customers. What I'm wondering is how long would they go without rusting again not being original paint and all. Just wondering if anyone on here has had a re-occuring issue.

I'm currently driving a 99 civic that's got a rusted fender and the drivers door is showing rust color on the bottom slightly... no holes yet... so I'm sort of rust paranoid for my future vehicles.

Any thoughts?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2008)

*Rust issue... newbie!*

Hi folks,

Posting for the first time! I own an 05 x-trail. Bought it 3 weeks ago with 87,000km. Nice vehicle, so far.. It's the SE 5-speed model.

I have noticed some minor rust on the rear hatch near the handle and under the plate area. I am concerned about this. It's only a 4 year old car. I am not used to this from previous vehicles

I rust-proofed it at Krown recently. 

I have read here and there that this was a problem with these cars along with the drivers side rear wheel-well. Would this problem be covered under a corrosion warranty? I don't even know how long the coverage is. It still has some powertrain warranty left.

Should I call head office? A nearby dealership was not interested in addressing it.
Any help with this issue would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Check out my write-up and pics on this page about half way down. You will see the source of the licence plate area rust/staining.

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/121452-canadian-x-trail-2005-issues-rust-10.html


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2008)

Xtrailguy said:


> Check out my write-up and pics on this page about half way down. You will see the source of the licence plate area rust/staining.
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/121452-canadian-x-trail-2005-issues-rust-10.html



I have this same problem... the latch get stcuk and the rear hatch lid won't close...

I just bought this car, too... I am not impressed... for a 2005 car, this should not be happening and warranty or no warranty, Nissan should be repairing ALL corrosion issues with the X-Trail.

I am going to investogate this further as I have more than a few rsuty bolts. I have quite a bit of bubbling along the crome piece where the rear plate sits...

buyer beware, i guess


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I guess all cars have their little issues: overall you will find that X-Trail owners are more than satisfied with their rides.

As for the glitches, like rusty rear door hatch handle mechanism (and rear brakes by the way...have them checked) it is at least reassuring that you can come to a site like this one and read all about it 

As far as I know the rust issues were handled under warrenty.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2008)

ValBoo said:


> I guess all cars have their little issues: overall you will find that X-Trail owners are more than satisfied with their rides.
> 
> As for the glitches, like rusty rear door hatch handle mechanism (and rear brakes by the way...have them checked) it is at least reassuring that you can come to a site like this one and read all about it
> 
> As far as I know the rust issues were handled under warrenty.


Don't get me wrong; I otherwise really love the vehicle...it's awesome. I had a blast in the snow yesterday..

Unfortunately, I don't think I can take advantage of a warranty. I bought it with 87,000 km and it's an 05. I believe it was purchased in late 04 so it's 4 yrs old.

If this is not the case and they will cover, someone please let me know!

I am going to contact them on Monday


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Rust warranty is 5 years unlimited mileage,i had mine done twice by saying that rust was entering the inside of the door .second time they ve put an anti-rust treatment around the affected area.My latch got stucked too last week (-30c)Uncapped the the small cap in the back door and sprayed some silicone based oil in and some on the door handle spring.We had a few cold nights after that and looking good.


----------



## pwp (Jan 18, 2009)

I would just like to confirm, I have purchased a used 2005 xtrail with 71k 3 months ago, I have just noticed some rust on the left quarter as everyone has discribed. I originaly thought it had been fixed but I can see it coming from the inside out in a few places. Will this still be covered under warranty?

thanks


----------



## distefv (Jul 26, 2005)

Does anyone have a copy of the Service Bulletin related to the rust on the driver's side rear fender ? I am back in discussions with Nissan Canada and I need all the help I can get. Thanks


----------



## pwp (Jan 18, 2009)

*Driver Side Rust - from the inside*

I have the same problem, I went to the dealer who did not seem to interested but did send me to the body shop. On my way drive down, I decided to call Nissan Canada. They where quick to tell me that if it is surface rust it is not covered but if its coming from the inside out there is 5 year protection. I have not had confirmation that they will fix it. I did have the body shop write me a note that it is from the inside and I faxed it to Nissan Canada. A Service Bulletin related to the rust on the driver's side rear fender would sure help.


----------



## supermann (Mar 25, 2009)

Are 2006 models are affected by the rust issue also?


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Just found it on my '05, too. Driver's rear fender bubbling. I immediately went to the hatch and can see slight staining there as well. I wash my car religoulsy at least once a week (work at a carwash) and can tell you this bubble was not there a week ago. I have been following this thread and crossing my fingers for some time now. 
My problem is I'm out of warranty. My understanding is that "surface rust" like this is only covered for 36 months/60,000km, but perforation is covered for 60 months/unlimited mileage.
I'm going to the dealer today.
Would like to hear from people who were alreadt out of warranty when they found their rust. How was your situation handled?


----------



## mario66 (May 25, 2009)

I just bought a 2005 xe from a nissan dealer
Thanks to this forum I knew about the rear rust issues and sure enough the paint bubbling was there.The dealer agreed to repair both rear fenders.They know this problem exists I could tell.
The air conditioner was also an issue it was not blowing cool air at all.Dealer is fixing this next week for me


----------



## Tazyuwa (Jul 28, 2009)

*Rust stain from behind rare license plate (Canadian 05 model)*

Hi all,

I have a streak of rust stain from behind the rare license plate in my Canadian 2005 Xtrail (SE model). It appears as if it might be from a bolt rusting under the chrome-plated license plate light cover. Does anyone else have this? My dealer says this is not covered under warranty :-(
If so, can I easily take off the light cover for the rare license plate and try to clean and then treat the corroded area?
However, the dealer did say that the rust bubbling on the driver side rare wheel well is going to be covered. I was surprised to learn that it was going to take a week to fix the latter problem. However, previous discussions on this topic do make this estimate realistic.
Any and all pointers on dealing with the first problem stated above would be much appreciated.

Taz


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Taz,
I merged your last post to an existing thread on this issue.
You will find lots of useful info in this thread.


----------



## bobs69 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Drivers side rust*

We are going to be taking my wife's 05 x-trail to the dealers to have the driver's side quarter panel looked at. Just starting. Since Nissan knows about this does anyone have a link to something that nissan had put into writing? I would like to be armed with something in the event that the dealers try to tell us it started on the outside due to a stone chip or something stupid like that.

Thanks guys.


----------



## bobs69 (Aug 9, 2009)

*dead?*

Is this thread dead or scensored or what! Anyone out there that can help?


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

My '05 LE in service date was November 2004. I just had my perforation repair done under warranty, no questions ask. I can post some pics if you like.


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

That would be perfect!

If possible please post pics


----------



## bobs69 (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes that would be great!


----------



## ivo (Aug 30, 2009)

Can you send me the pictures. I can say to Canadiens that the Czech X-TRAIL corodes too.


----------



## DocRock (Aug 31, 2009)

*Is the rust problem affecting 2006 models?*

I've been shopping for a 2006 model as they are just beginning to come off lease. I was under the impression that the rust issue was just on the 2005 models, but I've seen two 2006's with rusting around the rear hatch handle. 2006 owners have been relatively quiet on this discussion. Just wondering if they could confirm if they are having a rust problem with their 2006 models.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

No problem on the hatch on my 2006


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

*Pics as promised*

Before:

http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/1209/p1000606r.jpg

After

http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/2600/p1000838j.jpg


----------



## Robbyraccoon (Aug 29, 2009)

Crap! I just noticed that I have this too... I noticed a smallish rust bubble and some other surface rusting along the same rear wheel well...

My XT is an 05 SE Silver model. I bought it last Nov (08) used. It was originally leased in late 04 (at least this is my understanding...) 

Does the "warranty" still apply? Do you think they will repair this? really hope so..

Thanks


----------



## Tazyuwa (Jul 28, 2009)

I know for sure the warranty applies in Canada. I bought mine in March 05 and had put 140k on it when I took it in to have this done under warranty.

On a related note, do look out for rush stain just above the rear license plate coming from the silver bessel that holds the lights for the rear license plate. I've seen a number xtrails in the Toronto area with this stain but my dealership refused to accept this as a warranty job.

Good luck.


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

Call Nissan Canada or visit a dealer. They can tell you the in-service date based on your VIN. Do it soon. The rust has to originate from under the paint. Surface rust does not apply to this warranty repair.

I had no problems with the dealer and my repair ('05 LE).


----------



## Robbyraccoon (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks guys...And yes, there are rust stains under the plate... but I heard that they will not touch this under any sort of warranty... that sucks! Please correct me if I'm wrong about this...

I will call the head office... anyone have the number handy?

thanks again


----------



## Robbyraccoon (Aug 29, 2009)

I just had Nissan dealer look over my rust issue. They will be covering the problem under their warranty! Thank God - I came within a week of the 5 yr unlimited expiring!! It'll be sent in next week. 

As far as the lift gate is concerned they will not cover that but we workd out a deal where they ill replace the rusted bolts and patch up other rust spots for $150 (that includes the chrome piece)

Thanks to those of you ho contributed to my questions


----------



## denis_the_theif (Jul 31, 2010)

gpieon said:


> My '05 LE in service date was November 2004. I just had my perforation repair done under warranty, no questions ask. I can post some pics if you like.


My in service date was November 2004 too. I bought it in Summer 2009, so if I knew about the warranty then I would have brought it in. I phoned them just now and they said I am too late! 

Will try to Do It Myself.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have a 2006 Bonavista Edition, and yes it too had the rear hatch signs of rust. From what I could tell the rust was from the inner handle bolts and spring. I suspect there is some type of electrical reaction going on with winter salt that causes the chrome to begin to flake on the underside of the handle. As it was fairly easy to take apart I did so and used some rust remover to wipe off any rust and seal the tiny rust spots, and then used touch up paint. I also used electrical tape to act as a barrier between the handle and inside of the door. Should have taken pictures I guess...
One thing I did note was I was getting rust near the left side strut that hold the hatch up, and when I pulled the rubber off that completely surrounds the door I found lots of little spots where rust was beginning at tack weld points. I cleaned these with Motomaster gelled rust remover ( doesn't harm the paint and can also be used on chrome, and leaves a coating that inhibits further rust formation and prepares the surface for paint) Then used touch up paint on the various spots. Anyway its now been 6 months since I did it last June, and I am proud to say I have no signs of rust or staining on the back hatch door anymore.


----------



## RangerRay (Oct 10, 2013)

When I bought my used 05 X-Trail in September, the dealer repaired rust on the left rear wheel arch as per the original problem in question.

However, I just discovered rust forming on the *right* rear wheel arch. Will I still be covered under warranty and/or recall as per the left wheel arch problem, or am I hooped?


----------



## lmac (Mar 21, 2011)

i doubt it, they fixed one side then told me to go pound sand when it started on the other and this was back in 2010


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Further to rust issues. I have no idea if this is at all covered by Nissan rust guaranty, but note to all X Trail owners, and particularly Canadians-- The Drivers side floor pan under the carpeting has a main steel support beam to which the seats are fixed, that is a prime spot for rust to develop and eventually rot out the floor and seat support. 
While installing wiring for a rear view camera, I took my carpeting up, and was quite surprised at the extent of the rust I discovered in the driver's side footwell. I gave it a good steel wire brushing and removed what I could get at easily, but it will need rust coating to seal it and stop it in its tracks. Under the car is perfect, and I have no rust otherwise on the car. This is worthwhile to check out for yourselves, as looking after it now will save the vehicle from a serious problem in a few years time.
To do so
Pull up your door sideplate by getting your fingers down near the gas release handle under the gray plastic and yank up. Its only held by a hidden clip, and dont worry it pushes back into place easily. Next you want to undo the bottom side panel with the hood release handle. Its held on by a plastic screw tab at the front, you unscrew it, and then again pull on the whole assembly to release the hidden clips , and carefully pull it off around the hood handle. You then need to pull off the drivers left foot rest pad, just wedge flat screw driver under the clip and pry up. All of this just pushes back in, reverse of removal. With this done you will see on the door side two or three little c type clips that hold the carpet in place, just undo the carpet from these, and you will be able to fold up your carpet to look underneath it, and ascertain if there is the beginning of serious rust damage. Hopefully not, but if like me your footwell is frequently soaked during the winter and it takes a long time for your carpets to dry out, odds are you have gotten water and melted slush under them. 
I will be treating mine with rust stop and then rustproofing later this summer, and I will do the passenger side as well.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

This is good info! I better check mine as I live in Alberta and the folks I bought the X-Trail from never even had rubber mats!! And they live in Canmore which is snowed under 8 months of the year! I am now afraid of what I will find...They had a garage to keep the SUV in; I do not...

I found this thread as I am looking for advice on the rear hatch door handle sticking. The seller told us about it and said it usually fixes itself if you unlock and lock it with the remote a few times, and thought some WD40 may help. He bought the thing new and has had it religiously serviced ever since except for certain things like this (and the fog lamps...now I see I need to replace both! Hubby didn't look close enough, haha...). Why not maintain the whole thing? 

Well, I had a helluva time with the latch today, so WD40'd every orifice I could find on the rear door, including the little hole on the inside. But it seems to be the actual handle that is causing grief...it does not move freely. It just sticks and then you have to try and pry it loose again...Now I cannot open the damn thing at all! Trying to open up the door panel just won't fly with me or my hubby so I think I will have to take it in. I am going to take it to my Toyota dealer and get their opinion before I spend any moolah.

I am going to try your rust stopping ideas in some places where it is showing...right rear wheel well, a couple scrapes and rock chips. May be too late for some of the areas...They use so much salt on the roads here in the winter that by spring all you see is white pavement with no lines on it, haha!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Molly
Hopefully it was kept in an unheated garage in the winter.. Its the freezing and thawing cycles that accelerate rust.
RE your handle, I do not think you should be spraying wd40 willy nilly. What you need to do is to remove the back door chrome license plate light housing. You do this from the inside by removing that back panel on the door. It may seem intimidating but its really easy to remove and put back afterwards. 
You need to remove the hook thingy on left side facing it, it just screws in I believe. Also on lower part there is plastic hole cover you pop off. Next put some electric tape over the end of a flat blade screw driver, so as not to damage paint. Then use it to go around the outer edge of the panel simply popping out the push pin thingys that hold it in place. Once removed you will able to see the insides of your rear door.
You will need to disconnect the license plate light electrical connector you will see, and you will also then need to remove the backing bolts that hold your chrome assembly in place. I believe , trying to do this memory, there are four 10 or12 mm nuts you remove with a ratchet, and with these undone you can remove the chrome assembly by pulling it off carefully from the outside. You needn't fully remove it but you need to be able to expose the door handle that is giving you problems. You will see a spring on top of it that you couldn't see before, and I will bet you its rusty as heck. This you will want to spray down with wd though liquid plumber is what I used. Clean it up as best you can applying it a few times and let it soak. Operate the handle a number of times to loosen it up. When you are happy its moving freely put a dab of lithium grease on the spring. And operate the handle a few more times to work it in. Take a second to feel proud of yourself...lol

Then put your chrome assembly back in place by lining up the bolts with holes on the door. Make sure you put the rubber thin gasket that goes back top of it in place.
Put the bolts back in from the inside, reconnect the plate lights connector.
Put the back inside over back on, by lining up the push pins and going around pushing them in with inside of your hand. Put back the bottom plastic hole cover, as well as the hook, and you are done. 

Make sure when you are spraying to get paper towel behind it as much as possible, and wipe off any excess immediately. Good luck. This is an easier job than taking your carpet and seat out, so consider it a prelude.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

OOOPS. Above I mistakenly said Liquid Plumber, I meant Liquid Wrench. I hate to think what using Liquid Plumber would do.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Haha! Thanks for the detailed suggestion...my hubby is not very inclined to attempt it however, which leaves me the sole option of taking it to a mechanic! I printed off your instructions and will take them to the Toyota dealer where I have been going for years...the guy I usually deal with figured it was something they could handle (no pun intended...). It is too bad this didn't happen before we bought it...they may have had it repaired then.

Discovering new things all the time! The weatherstripping partly came off the rear passenger door but I see there are weenie little black plug thingies that fit into those holes...I assume they won't break the bank at the Nissan dealer!

Got a new windshield yesterday...Likely better shell out the coin for winter tires, too. Hard to fathom the previous owners running all-seasons considering where they lived (in the mountains) and the fact that they have two little kids and are always on the highway in winter for hockey! Too cheap, I guess. :|


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Its easier than he thinks, but the mechanic should have no problem. If you are willing to spend the money you could get them to replace the different screws that are rusty in the assembly, as it is rust off of them that stains the paint around the license plate area. 

Those little pluggy holes are a weak point. The dealer sells them for a few bucks each I believe. I got some bigger ones at Can Tire, whose back I trimmed so it would fit the thickness. Little more solid. No problems since.
One thing to remember with the X trail if the temp is going to drop a fair bit, leave your windows open a crack so that the humidity can escape the car, and you will avoid door sticking problems.
Other thing you may not know is that by turning on your rear defroster you also activate the heaters in your side mirrors. You also have a built in block heater whose cord you can access lower passenger side of front bumper.
And yes to winter tires. Your X-ey will love you for it, and you will enjoy driving in the worst conditions.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks again, Quad! How grand to get so much good advice, and so quickly! What are the little thingies called at CT? May as well buy some...
I have to crack my windows open when it gets cold? How cold? All the windows? What if it's snowing? Why would the doors freeze shut if you don't? I wish I had a garage...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Molly
I think they were trim tabs for a Ford, but its been a few years. I would suggest you buy the part from a Nissan dealer, so that you know what it is and looks like and how it works. That way it will be easier to look at others and see how they can be modified to fit. They are not very expensive, but considering what they are they shouldn't be.

doors freezing only happens in specific weather such as going from a snowy -1 to clear and cold -18 overnight. Its rare to get snow with sudden temperature plunges so its not a big deal. I am only suggesting you leave window open a crack when there will be sudden and very cold temperature drops. That way you can avoid cursing a frozen door seal that people find upsetting.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Thank you! I emailed the previous owners and she said they have never had issues and it was parked outside the last two winters. She is not the deceitful type, so I think that bodes well!
Will pick up the little thingies at Nissan, thanks!


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

quadraria10 said:


> You also have a built in block heater whose cord you can access lower passenger side of front bumper.


I see it in there but it seems stuck or something. 

No worries...found it and tried it and it works, yay!!


----------

